# Hyatt Interval AC?



## suzannesimon (Mar 5, 2015)

Did any other Hyatt owners receive an Accommodation Certificate?  Marriott owners are getting them, but mine showed up in my Hyatt account


----------



## mwwich (Mar 5, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Did any other Hyatt owners receive an Accommodation Certificate?  Marriott owners are getting them, but mine showed up in my Hyatt account



I got one but think it expires next month. I didn't look that closely but it seemed odd.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 5, 2015)

That's the same one.  Is it in your Hyatt or Marriott account?


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2015)

We received one. It showed up in our Interval account, but expires next month. Since we only own Hyatt, it's listed with those weeks.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes that's what I received also,


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 6, 2015)

What is II accommodation certificate?


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 6, 2015)

Greatly reduced prices ($250/week) on last minute excess inventory in Interval International.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing in my Hyatt II acct.


I'm not worthy.    


-


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 6, 2015)

They have sent a ton of them to the Marriott owners, but mine showed up in the Hyatt account for some reason.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 6, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> They have sent a ton of them to the Marriott owners, but mine showed up in the Hyatt account for some reason.




Nothing in my Marriott acct. either.

Again, not worthy.  


-


----------



## Kal (Mar 6, 2015)

I found one in my II account.  Must occupy by 4/29 and lots of exemptions.  I can't use it, but if anyone wants it let me know.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 6, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Greatly reduced prices ($250/week) on last minute excess inventory in Interval International.



In RCI we have access to last call for 269 per week throughout the year. So what is the big deal about this and why they are sending the certificate with expiry and blackout dates to limited # of people. 

Our previous vacation grand desert in Vegas was a 1 BR last call during the Christmas week for 269.

I was actually thinking of buying Hyatt and gaining access to II. I currently own HGVC do you guys think it is worth it. I have a prez package in Hyatt Hylands Inn in Carmel, CA in April. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 6, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> In RCI we have access to last call for 269 per week throughout the year. So what is the big deal about this and why they are sending the certificate with expiry and blackout dates to limited # of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are cheaper ways to get into Interval, you just missed DeniseM gave away a free Sheraton in bargain deals.  Interval gives you access to Marriott, Westin/Sheraton, and Hyatt.

There are all types of ACs, some with longer timeframes, I have 2 that were good for a year.  These are just last minute to clear out short term inventory, hit or miss, some may find a good deal in there, no different than RCI last calls.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 6, 2015)

I am not considering Hyatt just to gain access to II. My main intent was access to Hyatt HI, Carmel and Hyatt in Tahoe they both are within driving distance for me as I live in NorCal. With Hilton SoCal (Carlsbad) is closest for me which is good 7-8 hrs drive.

I am not sure if Hyatt is best for NorCal, folks please advise. Also I'd probably purchase Pinon Pointe since it has low MF and try and book carmel or Tahoe using waiting list. My schedule in future years will be flexible.


----------



## Blue Skies (Mar 9, 2015)

We received one and we own at Royal Sands.


----------



## lizap (Mar 10, 2015)

Also got one in our Hyatt acct.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 3, 2015)

Also got one in my hyatt account expiring end of Apr.


----------

